# Red Belly or Piraya



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok this one Piranha I have Im thinking is a piraya. His color extends above his lateral line. He has tall flames and at times when he darkens they go about 3/4 the way up his side. So red belly or Piraya?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Based on those pics, I would say Pygocentrus Nattereri. E.g. Red Belly


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

nattereri....or maybe a tern....seeing as how they are the same fish, but from differant localities, so they say


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO it is definitely not a Tern.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

looks like a red to me too...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

the tern comment was sarcasm, hanging over from a differant thread....sorry.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok thanks for the replies guys. I had just read a thread where someone was IDing a fish and a couple replies were if the red flames extended pass the lateral line it may be a pariya. Wishful thinnking on my part that I lucked out and got one hehe. This one is only about 4 months old so not sure if its to young to really tell or not.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Red Belly


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

For me even at three inches a piraya is very easily identified from other pygos and in most cases this question is being asked in regards of pygos larger than that. Then again, I guess it all depends on how long someone has been into the piranha hobby.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

I say Red Belly.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

> Based on those pics, I would say Pygocentrus Nattereri. E.g. Red Belly


X2


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

Red Belly


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Its a pygo nat...red belly for sure


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

1 million% red


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

MonkeyBum said:


> 1 million% red










LOL








??


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks like a RED to me.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Surely red belly.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

